# Those "uh-oh" moments. - post pictures!



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

post pictures of your horses misbehaving, 
can be anything from going crazy in the paddock, to those rides gone wrong.
dont be afraid to post those really embarrassing pictures! 

heres the best i could do. 
a picture i took of my friends horse refusing with her - hes got good breaks. 
& him rearing with her during a polocrosse game.

post those pictures, GO GO GO!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

These were back in her green days :lol: It was fun


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

great pictures! looks scary haha


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Romeo was ****y


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

romeo?! but he has the face of an angel  im shocked. lol


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> romeo?! but he has the face of an angel  im shocked. lol


^ I actually think the saddle was pinching him so he got upset. He was fine after that he actually came up to me after that and gave me the "I'm sorry mom" look lol. But he does have an attitude lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, I delete all our bad pics and videos. Too embarrassed . Here's a silly face pic though :lol:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Equiniphile, that horse has the cutest tuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Doesn't he?  He's 23, gaited and only 14.3hh. I played around with jumping on him (he's a Western trail horse ) before I got Excel, he went 2'9", and in a bareback pad with stirrups to boot!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*My shots*


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ My2Geldings, what is happening here?? is he just being spicy!??


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I got some. It was from a super foggy day. All the horses were being frisky, mine was just extra frisky due to being green.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Hehehe... I have so much to contribute to this... :lol: This is what happens when you ride all the horses no one else wants to ride. By the way, I only fell off the palomino pinto (obviously :wink and the bay.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

hflmusicislife, those first three photos are totally pro!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

UnrealJumper said:


> hflmusicislife, those first three photos are totally pro!


Hahah, I know right?! He's the most rotten pony ever. These make me look like I'm the worst rider ever though. I'm not, I swear!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I think Sampson has only refused twice ever, this was one xP

and we have those days when we just can't help but be a tad frisky


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

hahaha these pictures are amazing! i really need to get some of Charlie trying to buck me off. he does it alot, so im sure i'll have some photos soon  & possibly some failed jumping ones..i usually end up on his neck because he over jumps a stupid amount lol


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Doesn't he?  He's 23, gaited and only 14.3hh. I played around with jumping on him (he's a Western trail horse ) before I got Excel, he went 2'9", and in a *bareback pad with stirrups* to boot!


You look like an excellent rider, but I just wanted to let you know that bareback pads with stirrups can be dangerous as if you lose your balance there is no tree to hold it in place and you can end up stuck under the horses belly. Just wanted to let you know, have seen some bad things happen with these and I don't want you to get hurt!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ooooh I like this thread xD heres my two bits worth
Oh and theres a few LOLcapshuns in there too


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

rofl to that last pic Kiki
I also like your first one


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks  yeah I was horrified when I turned up to ride Dana and she had that


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Not as intense as what you guys have, but here's me losing my reins in the middle of my course.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Not as intense as what you guys have, but here's me losing my reins in the middle of my course.


That horse is STUNNING.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Nobody ever catches mine. For the number of "uh oh" moments I've had, I don't have a single fall caught on camera or video! Here's a few that I managed to hang on through:









We wanted to go in different directions









Never underestimate the power of grabbing mane!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a few of the many :L


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oxer said:


> ^^ My2Geldings, what is happening here?? is he just being spicy!??


 While I was doing a shoot, this horse and rider combo in a different arena I was photographing was being a complete punk. All he did through the entire course was play.He bucked and crow-hopped between almost every single fence on that course. It was pretty amusing to watch-he was having a great time that morning.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

I have plenty of uh-oh moments- sadly, not all of them are on camera!










This one's not that bad, but I cringe every time I watch the video, my saddle slipped so far back! :-|


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

this is my sister when she started to canter on her 12.2hh pony mare!!!



















hahahahahaahaha


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't have any wonderful pic of myself falling or my horses acting up...but I DO have pictures of my brother...mwahaha He was gaming on a friend's horse and the horse decided to dodge the poles...while my brother didn't dodge so well...he did get back on and ride the rest of the day..silly boy


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

That Pony is GORGEOUS!!! I want one mini sized!!!



Caitlinpalomino said:


> this is my sister when she started to canter on her 12.2hh pony mare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

